# ICB 01 Schaltwerk?



## NoIdea (11. August 2014)

Welches Schaltwerk war nochmal an dem ICB01 montiert?
Das Shimano SLX RD-M675 Shadow Plus richtig?
Wenn ja, welche "Cage" Größe?
Lang?

Meins hats nämlich zerrissen und da ich gut mit dem klar gekommen bin, mag ich das wieder haben


----------



## Lindwurm (11. August 2014)

Moin Moin
der GS ist der richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (12. August 2014)

Danke Dir!


----------

